# Going to Japan w/iBook G3



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

I am planning on taking a trip to Tokyo next month, and am planning on taking my iBook with me.

I do believe that my iBook is a G3 (white, 900MHz processor), and according to Apple's website, it should be fine for use in Japan without an adaptor, but I just wanted to double check here to see if anyone else has gone to Japan with thier's.

BTW, if you have any recommendations of things to do in Tokyo, those would be greatly appreciated also.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

marcus, just taking this from Apple's site: The World Travel Adapter Kit includes a set of six AC plugs with prongs that fit different electrical outlets around the world. For world travelers, this is the perfect kit to ensure power connectivity in most countries you may travel to. The Kit is designed to work with (and requires) the white portable power adapter that ships with iPod, iBook, or PowerBook G4. The AC plugs included in the World Travel Adapter Kit directly support outlets in North America, Japan, China, United Kingdom, Continental Europe, Korea, Australia, and Hong Kong.

Might be worth a phone call to Apple to make sure tho'...  But, heck, for only $40, wouldn't be bad to have just in case ya went somewhere else too.

I too might be heading to Japan and/or China this year - if you do find decent places and/or such to avoid, let us know!


----------



## jd_957 (Dec 30, 2004)

never been....BUT. 

remember security is that much tighter at our airports. you do not want to pack a laptop in your luggage. you would want to handcarry it.

 :up: have a safe trip.


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Thanks MSM Hobbes, I think I will pick up the adaptor - just in case.

Don't worry, jd_957, I plan on taking my laptop as my carry-on. It's something I can replace if stolen, but I really don't want to replace.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

marcus, take a gander also at thread just posted in random, thought you might be interested too since you are planning a trip overseas... 

http://forums.techguy.org/t334642.html


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Just wanted to post an update for anyone else.

I did pack my iBook in my carry-on luggage, then accidently dropped it while at airport security because they require you to unpack it (leaving the U.S. only). You might want to have your laptop out and your shoes untied before you get in line.

I did not use a converter and was able to plug-in and power up my iBook just fine. The voltage converter inside the iBook took care of things like Apple said it would.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

:up:  [well, besides the dropping of the iBook - no damage then?]


----------



## marcus77 (May 22, 2002)

Just a some minor cosmetic damage to the notebook, but that is all. Given the distance I dropped it (about 2 feet), I expected more. Tough little machine.


----------

